# problema con wintv-hvr-900

## lordalbert

Ciao. Oggi mi hanno regalato questo sintonizzatore, e non riesco a farlo andare... ho visto che servono i driver em2880... ho cercato nel kernel (in menuconfig) ma non ci sono, quindi li ho scaricati ed installati

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/~mrechberger/v4l-dvb-kernel
> 
> cd v4l-dvb-kernel
> ...

 

ma facendo un modprobe em28xx  e modprobe em2880-dvb non li trova.... posto i log di quello che ho fatto... ho appena letto che dal kernel 2.6.19.2 non vanno più... io ho un gentoo source 2.6.19-r5 non so se sia quello il problema... magari serve il vanilla... boh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost v4l-dvb-kernel # make
> 
> make -C /home/matteo/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l 
> ...

 

----------

## lordalbert

un amico mi ha detto che nel v4l-dvb-kernel che ho scaricato non c'è più traccia di em2880-dvb ... li hanno tolti... :S

bah... se è così, mi sa che non c'è più molto da fare... ma non ne capisco il senso...

io so che DEVE andare. Non può non andare...

----------

## lordalbert

ecco, ho scoperto che nel kernel c'è il modulo em28xx l'ho attivato, ricompilato il kernel, ma ora non so cosa devo fare  :Very Happy:  cioè, per poter vedere la tv...

e soprattutto, come fare per vedere se ora lo riconosce?

----------

